# Alpine Archery new camo (3D competition camo)



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

tell me wat u think of it. it is not technically a hunting camo but i would use it for 3d bow.


----------



## MartinCheetah08 (May 2, 2009)

That's pretty sweet it would definately draw some attention at shoots. At a distance it looks just like any other camo patter. I'm not too fond of the bronze, black would be much better. And the shape of the bow would take some getting used to it's definately different.


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

it looks ok to me, I peronally love the bronze look, but that is on my 09 Apline. I still dont like what Alpine did with the look of the 2010 Bow line-up, I think 2009 line-up looked way better.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ive never really been one for the whole skulls thing on anything really, but its pretty cool.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree, I am not a big fan of the whole skullz concept. If it were a buck's skull or something, that would be pretty cool...

To me, the bow looks like a Limbsaver with flimsy limb-pockets. Not my favorite, but if it works...


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Its for sure mean looking


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

It looks okay.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

i like the pattern just not the bow


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> It looks okay.


same here not leaning on the skull side


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1072996

Looks like PSE liked this camo epsi:


----------

